# SHOW OFF YOUR S13



## pukie (Jun 1, 2005)

hi guys i just bought a S13 and need some pics off your s13's so i can get some ideas off what to do to mine so start showing off your rides


----------



## HHI SKYVIA (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=91830

thats my baby. not sure if its a good idea to copy the style though.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

HHI SKYVIA said:


>




OH MY GOD YOU ARE MY FRIEND lol. 


Nothing like the rb in a 240.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

HHI SKYVIA said:


>



WHOoooooooooOOoO holy shiieeeet.... *NICE!* :jawdrop:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

man.. that is EXACTLY what i wanted my S13 to look like when i had it... jees


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Chuck said:


> man.. that is EXACTLY what i wanted my S13 to look like when i had it... jees


i see the resemblance between his car, and mine. my car will just take a lot more work.


----------



## HHI SKYVIA (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys, it took a long time to get it to that point but she is sold now... it was time to move on... i didn't get a chance to take any pictures with the Works on it. But now i think its B13 SE-R style time. thanks again for the compliments.


----------

